# "Sex"



## Shimmie (May 19, 2011)

is nothing short of 'Holy'.  A treasured gift from God.  

*My Body is About Him
by Max Lucado*

“Don’t you know that your body is the temple of the Holy Spirit, who lives in you?” (1 Corinthians 6:19 NLT). Paul wrote these words to counter the Corinthian sex obsession. “Run away from sexual sin!” reads the prior sentence. “No other sin so clearly affects the body as this one does. For sexual immorality is a sin against your own body.” (v.18 NLT).

What a _salmon scripture_! No message swims more up-stream than this one. You know the sexual anthem of our day: “I’ll do what I want. It’s my body.” God’s firm response? “No, it’s not. It’s mine.”

Be quick to understand, God is not antisex. Dismiss any notion that God is antiaffection and anti-intercourse. After all, he developed the whole package. Sex was his idea. From his perspective, sex is nothing short of holy.

He views sexual intimacy the way I view our family Bible. Passed down from my father’s side, the volume is one hundred years old and twelve inches thick. Replete with lithographs, scribblings, and a family tree, it is, in my estimation, beyond value. Hence, I use it carefully.

When I need a stepstool, I don’t reach for the Bible. If the foot of my bed breaks, I don’t use the family Bible as a prop. When we need old paper for wrapping, we don’t rip a sheet out of this book. We reserve the heirloom for special times and keep it in a chosen place.

Regard sex the same way—as a holy gift to be opened in a special place at special times. The special place is marriage, and the time is with your spouse.

Casual sex, intimacy outside of marriage, pulls the Corinthian ploy. It pretends we can give the body and not affect the soul. We can’t. We humans are so intricately psychosomatic that whatever touches the soma impacts the phyche as well. The me-centered phrase “as long as no one gets hurt” sounds noble, but the truth is, we don’t know who gets hurt. God-centered thinking rescues us from the sex we thought would make us happy. You may think your dalliances are harmless, and years may pass before the x-rays reveal the internal damage, but don’t be fooled. Casual sex is a diet of chocolate—it tastes good for a while, but the imbalance can ruin you. Sex apart from God’s plan wounds the soul.

Your body, God’s temple. Respect it.

http://www.maxlucado.com/static/email_archive/2009/06.26.html 

From Max Lucado
It's Not About Me
© (Thomas Nelson, 2007),


----------



## Shimmie (May 19, 2011)

My message to 'Arnold' S".....

When you know what it is, you won't do what it's not ...


----------



## BeautifulFlower (May 19, 2011)

Wow...that was a powerful title.  I felt a little heat, Shimmie. 

Now...off to read.



> You may think your dalliances are harmless, and years may pass before the x-rays reveal the internal damage, but don’t be fooled. Casual sex is a diet of chocolate—it tastes good for a while, but the imbalance can ruin you. Sex apart from God’s plan wounds the soul.



This really brought me back to God some time ago saying, "I'm holding out till marriage, no matter what." Casual sex I believe begins to really eat at you emotionally then physically over time. I pray to God I haven't done any permanent physical damage but the wounds to soul are very evident. Sex is special and should be revered that way. From all I've been through, you cant convince me otherwise that sex is not designed for marriage. The damage it causes when used inappropriate is remarkable to me. But it really doesnt seem to stop people and I get it cuz it feels so good...yet the damage it can cause is astonishing at times. I rather wait than play russian roulette.


----------



## Shimmie (May 20, 2011)

BeautifulFlower said:


> Wow...that was a powerful title.  I felt a little heat, Shimmie.
> 
> Now...off to read.
> 
> ...



  Sorry about the 'heated title'.     I couldn't think of another word to call it.  

However, your post is a beautiful testimony and it is filled with such a humble heart that wants only to please God.   

Your name is not in vain, "Beautiful Flower", for this is what you are to God and it is also the treasure and the virtue that you will bring into your marriage... a beautiful flower, saved for your husband, only, to bud, bloom with the sweet fragrance of Jesus Christ's spirit upon your union as man and wife.

How fitting are these roses that describe you.  

   

For there is no damage in you.  Song of Solomon 4... says, 'I find no spot in thee...'   This is how your marriage will be, a new and budding flower.   For in Christ Jesus, all things have become 'new'.   

I wish you these cherished blessings and more.


----------



## plainj (May 20, 2011)

Sexual immorality creates ungodly soul ties that must be repented of, renounced, broken and then replaced with the things and thoughts of God. Once you know, once you've received revelation knowledge of what you've done, then you can do something about it.. Declare to the enemy out loud (he can't hear your thoughts) that you are no longer his. Tell the Lord that starting today, you (and your body) belong to Him. I hope this prayer helps

Father God, I specifically repent and renounce all immoral sexual activity in which I have participated. (now name those sins quietly to the Lord or write them down and symbolically tear them up when done) I renounce all spirits of sexual impurity behind these acts. Lord, I ask You to forgive me and cleanse me of all bondage in my life because of these sins. I renounce every lie of the enemy telling me that I am dirty, that I am not acceptable because of my past sexual activities. I also choose to bring all memories of past sexual involvement under the covering of the blood of Jesus.

I take authority over all spirits of sexual sin, and here today, I break their hold over my life.

I thank You Lord Jesus that You fully accept me and love me unconditionally. Thank You for cleansing me here today. I now present my body to You as a living sacrifice, and I ask that You fill me afresh with Your Holy Spirit. Make me brand new in Jesus' name. Amen God bless you. :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie (May 20, 2011)

plainj said:


> Sexual immorality creates ungodly soul ties that must be repented of, renounced, broken and then replaced with the things and thoughts of God. Once you know, once you've received revelation knowledge of what you've done, then you can do something about it.. Declare to the enemy out loud (he can't hear your thoughts) that you are no longer his. Tell the Lord that starting today, you (and your body) belong to Him. I hope this prayer helps
> 
> Father God, I specifically repent and renounce all immoral sexual activity in which I have participated. (now name those sins quietly to the Lord or write them down and symbolically tear them up when done) I renounce all spirits of sexual impurity behind these acts. Lord, I ask You to forgive me and cleanse me of all bondage in my life because of these sins. I renounce every lie of the enemy telling me that I am dirty, that I am not acceptable because of my past sexual activities. I also choose to bring all memories of past sexual involvement under the covering of the blood of Jesus.
> 
> ...



plainj 

Thank you for such a wonderful post.   I have another thread which ties into this on the term / use of the words, 'Soul Mate'.    It's dangerous and should never be applied with Christians.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 20, 2011)

plainj said:


> Sexual immorality creates ungodly soul ties that must be repented of, renounced, broken and then replaced with the things and thoughts of God. Once you know, once you've received revelation knowledge of what you've done, then you can do something about it.. Declare to the enemy out loud (he can't hear your thoughts) that you are no longer his. Tell the Lord that starting today, you (and your body) belong to Him. I hope this prayer helps
> 
> Father God, I specifically repent and renounce all immoral sexual activity in which I have participated. (now name those sins quietly to the Lord or write them down and symbolically tear them up when done) I renounce all spirits of sexual impurity behind these acts. Lord, I ask You to forgive me and cleanse me of all bondage in my life because of these sins. I renounce every lie of the enemy telling me that I am dirty, that I am not acceptable because of my past sexual activities. I also choose to bring all memories of past sexual involvement under the covering of the blood of Jesus.
> 
> ...



Seek and ye shall find... Thank you for this prayer!!


----------



## Laela (Jun 20, 2011)

Don't know how I missed this, but good Word yet again from Lucado.
Also keeping in remembrance that sexual immorality is also a heart/mind issue and one can also sin without physicality to it and that applies to married folks as well.    JMHO.. Amein


----------



## anartist4u2001 (Jun 20, 2011)

BeautifulFlower said:


> *Wow...that was a powerful title.  I felt a little heat, Shimmie.*
> 
> Now...off to read.
> 
> ...


 




good post by the way.


----------



## anartist4u2001 (Jun 20, 2011)

Laela said:


> Don't know how I missed this, but good Word yet again from Lucado.
> *Also keeping in remembrance that sexual immorality is also a heart/mind issue and one can also sin without physicality to it and that applies to married folks as well.* JMHO.. Amein


 

yeah that's true.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 20, 2011)

Laela said:


> Don't know how I missed this, but good Word yet again from Lucado.
> Also keeping in remembrance that sexual immorality is also a heart/mind issue and one can also sin without physicality to it and that applies to married folks as well.    JMHO.. Amein



This is the appointed time....    Our Christian Forum is flowing in this subject    God is here among us all giving us a loving message.


----------



## Prudent1 (Jun 20, 2011)

WoW! How did I miss this timely message before?! Right on time! Thanks for bumping it Laela!!


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 20, 2011)

Prudent1 said:


> WoW! How did I miss this timely message before?! Right on time! Thanks for bumping it Laela!!


----------



## Renewed1 (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi Shimmie,

I would like to hear your thoughts on this topic Shimmie. I use this word when a person "marries" their God intended hubby/wife. 

But I would love to know your thoughts. You can PM me if you want.  



Shimmie said:


> @plainj
> 
> Thank you for such a wonderful post.   I have another thread which ties into this on the term / use of the words, *'Soul Mate'.    It's dangerous *and should never be applied with Christians.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 20, 2011)

MarriageMaterial said:


> Hi Shimmie,
> 
> I would like to hear your thoughts on this topic Shimmie. I use this word when a person "marries" their God intended hubby/wife.
> 
> But I would love to know your thoughts. You can PM me if you want.



Brace yourself.   I'm going to be very brief.....  

In short, before connecting myself to one's soul, I need to know what his soul has been attached to... prior and perhaps now.    If I call him my 'soul mate', this means I'm taking on other 'ties' or generational curses that someone in his family or past, may have or issues that he may still be struggling with.  

Too many are way too quick to call each other 'soul mates' when it actually ends up being a soul tie, where now satan has both of them struggling with the same ties and the battle to be set free from it.    Someone has to be strong enough to be free in prayer to bind the enemy away.


How'd I do with the brief summary?    Are you proud of me for keeping it short and sweet?       :blush3:


----------



## tyrablu (Jun 20, 2011)

^^^ Shimmie could you expand more on this. This is one that you need not be brief on. Lol.


----------



## Renewed1 (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes, you were good with being brief.  But I do get it and it does make sense.

Off to think about it......THanks!!



Shimmie said:


> Brace yourself.   I'm going to be very brief.....
> 
> In short, before connecting myself to one's soul, I need to know what his soul has been attached to... prior and perhaps now.    If I call him my 'soul mate', this means I'm taking on other 'ties' or generational curses that someone in his family or past, may have or issues that he may still be struggling with.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 20, 2011)

tyrablu said:


> ^^^ Shimmie could you expand more on this. This is one that you need not be brief on. Lol.



  I'm gonna blame my long post all on you.    

Okay, here goes...

How can I give my 'soul' to another when it is Jesus who died and paid the price for it... not anyone else.

We simply are not meant to tie our souls to another human being, otherwise we've made them our 'god'.    

In Luke 21:19 Jesus tells us: _ In your patience possess ye your souls._  People are simply too quick to call one another 'soul mates' when not knowing what it truly entails.   I know it sounds romantic but is it God?  

Our souls are not to be taken lightly, especially when the price for them was so dear.    Not calling someone a soul mate does not mean that you are not meant for each other nor does it mean that God has not joined you together.  Nor does it mean that you are not one; for God's Word is clear, "Now this is bone of my bone, flesh of my flesh'...the two are now become one."    

To call one, one's soul mate, is literally tying your souls to each other and not to God who is the one whom our souls should be 'tied to'.   You can still love someone and give them your heart without _losing _ your soul.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 20, 2011)

MarriageMaterial said:


> Yes, you were good with being brief.  But I do get it and it does make sense.
> 
> Off to think about it......THanks!!



In your prayer time, ask the Holy Spirit to open this up to you and with scripture to confirm what you are receiving from Him.  

I gained a whole new perspective on the use of the words, 'Soul Mate'.


----------



## tyrablu (Jun 21, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> I'm gonna blame my long post all on you.
> 
> Okay, here goes...
> 
> ...



It wasn't even that long 

But I get what you are saying...You have given me a lot to think about. Thank you. Never thought about it in this way at all.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 21, 2011)

tyrablu said:


> It wasn't even that long
> 
> But I get what you are saying...You have given me a lot to think about. Thank you. Never thought about it in this way at all.



tyrablu and MarriageMaterial

I have a confession... :blush3:

Last night I was tryna' eat my slice of pizza while it was still piping hot.    

Pizza is not really good when it's been reheated.  

Plus when the kids get a hold of the rest.... forget it.  One night I left a slice of pizza on the stove while I was finishing putting the laundry away.   Well when I went back into the kitchen... the stove stop was empty. 

Those kids of mine....      Lemme tell you, I love them all, but they will eat whatever's not moving...

Well, all of this to say that's why I was keeping my posts brief last night.   I was hungry.


----------



## Renewed1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Survival of the fittest!!! 



Shimmie said:


> @tyrablu and @MarriageMaterial
> 
> I have a confession... :blush3:
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 21, 2011)

MarriageMaterial said:


> Survival of the fittest!!!



  Yup!   It sure is around my 'babies'.  

For some reason, they are under the strange impression that what's mine....

is theirs too.      

  Nuh-Uh... 

I love my babies...


----------

